# working Abs



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

position all day.hey peeps,

I'm struggling with my abs at the moment, every where else seems to be toning up nicely, but tummy doesn't look any different, still flabby 

When I work them, they hurt like hell, but the next morning there is no soreness or stiffness.

I'm doing crunches till I can't do any more, tried doing the plank but could stay in that position all day, seems like a waste of time.

Also is there an exercise to work the lower abs at the same time?

help


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You can crunch all day long for weeks if you wanted to. It won't reveal a 'toned' 6-pack. This comes down to body fat levels. You can't target specific fat stores(like around the lower abs), keep training and they will reveal themselves in time.

Keep a strict diet, cardio at least 4-5x a week, throw some fat burners in if you want to help.

Hanging leg raises are good for the lower abs and the whole core in general.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I've tried hanging leg raises but just end up swinging round like a monkey  .

My diet is good, very little fat, I have my quota of carbs and protein.

what sort of fat burners? I've never tried them, wouldn't know where to start?

thanks

x


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

As C.Hill said, all about bodyfat% to see them... Not that I would know :whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Fieryfilly said:


> I've tried hanging leg raises but just end up swinging round like a monkey  .
> 
> My diet is good, very little fat, I have my quota of carbs and protein.
> 
> ...


Control yourself, take your time and go slow and you'll get faster and more stable. The forum is full of all sorts of websites you can get fat burning supplements from. Take a look or look on google. Start by looking at fat burner supplement threads on this forum using the search tool.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

with reference to fat burners, I ordered a couple of bottles of T5 on Tuesday, and they arrived yesterday  so I'm going to try them for a couple of months at least, I do have muscle all over the body but covered in a slight layer of fat which is why I'm lacking definition I think ? any thoughts??


----------

